# Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2007)

Moin,
ich bin ja grad am Teich vergrössern, da ich jetzt eine Wasserfläche von fast 30 m2 habe, möchte ich mir einen Skimmer zulegen.

Im Augenblick läuft bei mir ein Biotec 5.1 an einer 6500er Pumpe, ich bekomme nachher einen Biotec 10 mit einer 12000er Pumpe. Nun möchte ich die kleine Pumpe an einen Skimmer anschliessen und durch den 5.1er laufen lassen.

Meine Frage : Ist die Pumpenleistung für den Skimmer zu hoch oder ist das noch OK ?

Danke

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*

was für ein Skimmer ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*

Ich dachte an diesen O...e AquaSkim 40




Uwe


----------



## Harald (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe den gleichen Skimmer,
zu stark kann da die Pumpe eigentlich nie sein. Bei mir läuft er zur Zeit mit einer 5000er. Aus meiner Sicht ist sie aber zu schwach.


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hallo

das seh ich nicht so !

ich hatte den Vorgänger ,  
( das Teil fliegt ca 20 m )  

wenn die wirkliche Pumpenleistung anliegt 
dh. Saugseite ganz kurz , max Querschnitte  und geringe Höhe 
sind 100 l/min  schon genug .

mehr macht auch keinen Sinn da der Schwimmkörper dann nur tiefer eintaucht und nicht mehr nur die Oberfläche abschnüffelt.

mir war das Teil zu uneffektiv , zu störanfällig und hatte vor allem zu wenig
Spielraum für wechselnde Wasserstände

dazu hatte der Vorgänger im Störfall zu viel Auftrieb .

mfG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hallo Uwe,

warum soll es denn unbedingt der Aquaskim sein. Nachteile dieses Skimmers hat Karsten ja schon aufgezählt. Hast Du schon mal daran gedacht, den O..e Biosys Skimmer einzubauen? Mit dem fallen die beschriebenen Nachteile alle weg. Und die Pumpe lässt sich direkt im Kasten einbauen.

Für den Biosys wäre die Pumpenleistung bald etwas hoch, aber machbar. Wir betreiben den Skimmer mit einer 5000er-Pumpe und die liegt schon oberhalb der Vorschläge von O..e. 


@ Karsten



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte den Vorgänger ,  ( das Teil fliegt ca 20 m )


Du siehst doch kräftig und durchtrainiert aus, da müsste doch eigentlich mehr als ein 20m-Wurf drin sein  :


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*

nach 18 m kommt der Zaun 

und ich wollte doch nicht angeben 

ein weiterer Nachteil : 



das Teil hat aerodynamische Defizite


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hmmmm, 
ein Festeinbau am Ufer geht nicht mehr, dafür ist es zu spät. Was kann ich denn sonst nehmen ?


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> ein Festeinbau am Ufer geht nicht mehr, dafür ist es zu spät.


 
Wir haben eben mal in Deiner Vorstellung geschaut ... also ein Standskimmer am Ufer hätte doch bei Dir reichlich Platz. Aber das ist eben nur von den Fotos beurteilt .... 

Eine wirklich funktionierende Alternative kennen wir leider nicht


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*

Vielen Dank,
ich habe gestern mit der Pumpe/Filter einen Skimmer bekommen. Ist wohl so ein O...e Standskimmer. Probiere ich erstmal aus, wenn er nicht funzt muss halt was anderes her. War immerhin Kostenlos  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Heiko H. (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hi Uwe,

setzt doch mal ein Bild vom Skimmer ein, dann kann man dir eventuell schon was zum Modell und zu den Vor-und Nachteilen erzählen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel Pumpenleistung für Skimmer ?*

Brauch ich nicht, ist ein O....e 40er Skimmer, hab nochmal angerufen. Mal sehen wie er sich macht, wenns nicht geht, fliegt er raus  


Gruss
Uwe


----------

